# Electrical issue resolved



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

I was having some electrical issues with my boat and also needed to update my electronics. So I called George from South Shore Marine Electronics LLC, I've always admired his work. George worked on a friend of mines boat. He ended up rewiring most of my boat, it's actually better now than when it left the factory. I was using more juice than the wiring could handle. I now have circuit breakers and two new fuse panels all wired with larger gauge wire. He also added a lot of safety equipment, an EPIRB, AIS600 to both VHF radio's with MMSI and satellite weather. I highly recommend George, his knowledge and quality of work is unmatched. You can check out some of his YouTube videos.


----------

